
Coronavirus Death Risk Calculator: Mythbust your risk of dying from Covid-19 - saksham_sharda
https://premade.outgrow.us/coronavirus-death-risk-calculator
======
milgrim
What’s the agenda here? To calm people down? Statistically this thing might
even cause some deaths if enough people see it. We will see how the numbers
change when our health care systems have to operate beyond their capacities.

